# Raising front ride hight on Hymer B584



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I have just fitted Graystone Coil spring assisters /raisers to my 2000 Ducato chassis front struts to rectify the front droop on this model and thought some others might benefit from my experience.

I did the following :- 

1. Jack up the front of the van from the body jacking point so the wheel is just off the floor. 
2. Without removing the wheel it is possible to access the strut coil spring and measure the gap between the springs. 55mm on my van. 
3. You need that measurement to buy the correct spring assister. There are 4 different sizes and the correct one for mine (and I suspect all other similar vans) is the largest, GE 15A. 
4. To fit the device, jack the front up again in the same way as before and there is enough room to allow fitting without taking the wheel off. 
5. Clean the coil spring middle coils and put plenty of washing up liquid on them. 
6. If the weather is cool warm the rubber assisters in hot water to soften them and then apply plenty of neat washing up fluid to the top and bottom grooves and all the edges. 
7. The next step is the hardest but not that difficult if you do not try and rush it. Open the assister to a C shape and feed one of the two lubricated ends between the coils. You only need to get that first small bit started and you'll find the rest will follow. 
If you've ever fitted tyres it is very similar in that once you got it started the rest just follows with a bit of shoving, nudging and lubrication. 
8. Slide the assister round so that it roughly occupies the mid point of the spring. 
9. Let the jack down and do the other side. 

The biggest timesaver I found was not having to remove the wheels.

Measuring the ride height from the bottom of the bumper to the ground showed an increase in ride height of just over 1.5 inches with a fully loaded van. The ride seemed very smooth in the couple of miles I did to test .
I’ll let you know if there are any drawbacks but I doubt if there will be any.

.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Bill, always handy to know what others are 'tweaking' on their vans and it can save hours of frustration knowing that someone has taken the trouble to share their tips.

Terry


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Bill, will be investing in a set of these very soon

Rgds

Mark


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

No problems to report after 6 to 7 hundred miles.
Ride is softer now as I suspect that there is more movement available in the springs as they are less compressed.
There is less body roll for some reason and I didn't expect that but it's a nice bonus.
It is easier to find a parking space that leaves the whole van level which of course lets the fridge work more efficiently and the sinks to drain as they should.


----------

